# A nice workout



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Though you guys that toss bales by hand might appreciate this picture.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah that reminds me of the 3500 plus bales I have to get up that way if the rain will stop


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Now I'm going to have night mares.Flash backs to the 70's.

BRB = Before Round Baler.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Reminds me of a term me & my buddy use, "farmer strong." When a scrauny looking farm boy, or old farmer with a beer gut can out work & out lift the meat heads that spends all there free time in a gym. I worked with quite a few of those meat heads in my younger day. They can bench press 300 lbs, but their jaws drop when they see a skinny farm boy throwing 60 lbs bales 6 or 7 high when they can only throw 4 high.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Fowllife said:


> Reminds me of a term me & my buddy use, "farmer strong." When a scrauny looking farm boy, or old farmer with a beer gut can out work & out lift the meat heads that spends all there free time in a gym. I worked with quite a few of those meat heads in my younger day. They can bench press 300 lbs, but their jaws drop when they see a skinny farm boy throwing 60 lbs bales 6 or 7 high when they can only throw 4 high.


I had that one time. A guy that appeared to be a body builder or at least in great shape came to buy hay. He couldn't lift a 65 pound bale over his head to push up onto the top layer of a trailer (He stacked it wrong so he had to do that). Then me who doesn't even lift bales all that much could. That made me feel pretty good. I don't know how he was feeling. Though I'm pretty sure I couldn't do what the guy in the picture does all day in high humidity. Or what some of you guys do to get the small idiot cubes out the field.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Back not so far into ancient history when I was in high school we had a couple of guys on the football team that were bench pressing 300+ pounds. The guy that ran the weight lifting and conditioning class was also a PE teacher, the football and wrestling coach.

First year I took his class was a sophomore and one day was weight lifting, next day was conditioning. Anyways, one day before class started we were in the weight room and he'd been on his guys that strength alone wasn't enough and they needed more conditioning. He had his two heavyweights benching just the bar which was forty five pounds. First one barely hit 70 reps and the next barely hit sixty and both of em on the last ten looked like their arms were made of jelly.

Then he looked at me "Lappin see how many you can do". Popped off the first 50 no problem and stopped. One of the big guys started to say something negative and I popped another 50 off, stopped, looked at the big guys, shook my head at em and popped another 50 off. Stopped at 150 and asked if that was enough as hay bales are 50-60 pounds and this bar was kinda light. Coach said it was enough then told his guys "THIS is why I keep telling you guys to bale hay in the summer".

I could bench 250 but anymore and my right shoulder would pop.

I did have a couple of football players try to help the summer after that, 2 loads and I never seen em again.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Back not so far into ancient history when I was in high school we had a couple of guys on the football team that were bench pressing 300+ pounds. The guy that ran the weight lifting and conditioning class was also a PE teacher, the football and wrestling coach.
> 
> First year I took his class was a sophomore and one day was weight lifting, next day was conditioning. Anyways, one day before class started we were in the weight room and he'd been on his guys that strength alone wasn't enough and they needed more conditioning. He had his two heavyweights benching just the bar which was forty five pounds. First one barely hit 70 reps and the next barely hit sixty and both of em on the last ten looked like their arms were made of jelly.
> Then he looked at me "Lappin see how many you can do". Popped off the first 50 no problem and stopped. One of the big guys started to say something negative and I popped another 50 off, stopped, looked at the big guys, shook my head at em and popped another 50 off. Stopped at 150 and asked if that was enough as hay bales are 50-60 pounds and this bar was kinda light. Coach said it was enough then told his guys "THIS is why I keep telling you guys to bale hay in the summer".
> ...


Ya same with the lads I went to school with I went through about 20 buddies getting 15000 in. I paid by the week and as soon as they got it they were gone like a cat shot in the ass. Neighbor paid by the day and wondered how I could keep my guys 6 days longer lol.


----------

